
Ubuntu Linux will never be the same after version 17.10 - rbanffy
http://www.zdnet.com/article/ubuntu-linux-will-never-be-the-same-after-version-17-10/
======
dredmorbius
Clickbait: GNOME/Wayland vs. Unity/Mir on the desktop.

I'd suggest the subtitle or variant rather than the headline: "The latest
version of Ubuntu Linux is here with the GNOME desktop"

